
UICloud – User interface design database - davidbarker
http://ui-cloud.com
======
giulianob
Anyone have something similar for game UIs?

~~~
aikah
+1 ,THIS would be great idea.

Also allow short videos.Today UI interfactions are often "dynamic".A UI can
look poor when seen as a still,but be quite awesome when seen in action.

------
pestaa
The only comment on the top rated UI kit:

    
    
       can you drop me a mail with your contact details
       [...]. Would like to discuss about designing a website
    

Astonishing how much people don't read.

~~~
vyrotek
What exactly did that user "not read"? I found the comment you mentioned but I
didn't come across anything that would suggest against this behavior.

~~~
Igglyboo
I think he's getting at the fact that this is more of a resource repository
and not a place to sell your designs. Still kind of a stretch to say he mis-
read however.

------
Silhouette
Honest question: What are these sites actually _for_?

I mean, they look all swishy as a static image, but real user interfaces are
written with code and mark-up and standard controls. None of the themes I
looked at seemed to come as anything more flexible than PSD files. So apart
from visual designers showing off their Photoshop skills, who actually uses
these for anything?

------
trekforever
Reminds me of Unheap [http://www.unheap.com/](http://www.unheap.com/) But I
like it how a majority of the plugins here do not use javascript where as
Unheap are all jQuery plugins

------
fit2rule
Would be nice to see it evolve into working implementations.js that could be
actively used, instead of just gawked at ..

------
vvh
This is impressive list of components/bits&pieces

